# EL Nino Out .....Greenland Block IN !



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

New update for November & December Weather

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11655&Itemid=179


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the update, and great job as always!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I said that this was going to happen. So happy you agree. Thatnk you!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

rob guarino;1512163 said:


> New update for November & December Weather
> 
> http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11655&Itemid=179


How about the weather for Utah? Lol hope it's not going to be better than last year.


----------

